# contax g1



## jetzt_herunterlad (2. September 2003)

Hat jemand eine Contax g1?

Ich möchte mir eine neue kamera anschaffen und würde gern wissen wo 
bei der contax die vorteile liegen gegenüber einer nikon f80 o.ä.


----------



## Beppone (2. September 2003)

Hi,

die Contax G1 ist mit einer Nikon F80 nicht direkt vergleichbar.
Abgesehen davon, daß die G1 nicht mehr regulär am Markt ist (Nachfolger: G2), zielt die Kamera durchaus auf Qualitätspuristen, die vorrangig unauffällige, unkomplizierte Reise- und Reportagefotografie betreiben.

Die Contax ist eine Meßsucherkamera für Wechselobjektive, d.h. das Sucherbild ist zwar hell und klar, entspricht aber nicht genau dem späteren Bildausschnitt. Makro- und stärkere Teleaufnahmen sind somit nicht wirklich möglich.

Bei einer Spiegelreflexkamera (wie der Nikon F80 u.a.) entspricht das Sucherbild dem Bildausschnitt. Auch die Schärfe- oder Unschärfe läßt sich nur bei Kameras mit Mattscheibe (und die Spiegelreflex zählt dazu) beurteilen. Die Objektivauswahl ist unüberschaubar, vom 220° - Fisheye bis zu Makro-, UV-, Shift-, Zoom- oder Superteleobjektiven, um nur einige zu nennen

Ein Nachteil der Spiegelreflex: der integrierte Kameraspiegel läßt den Einsatz von Objektiven, die sehr nah an der Filmebene sitzen müssen, nicht zu. Hierzu zählen symmetrische WW-Objektive, deren extreme Abbildungsleistung (Schärfe im Randbereich, geringe Verzeichnung etc.) von keinem Spiegelreflex-Objektiv erreicht wird.

Die wirkliche Stärke der Contax liegt im Weitwinkelbereich.
Zum einen, weil die Abweichung des Sucherbildes dann vernachlässigbar wird, vor Allem aber, weil es die oben genannten symmetrischen Weitwinkel-Objektive (Zeiss) für die Kamera gibt.

Vor- und Nachteile liegen ferner im Zentralverschluß der Contax.
Dieser läßt mehr Komfort beim Einsatz von Blitzgeräten zu, weil alle Verschlußzeiten synchronisiert sind. Ferner ist die Auslöseverzögerung sehr gering und das Auslösegeräusch unauffällig (der Winder dagegen weniger).
Andererseits verfügt der Schlitzverschluß der Spiegelreflex über kürzere Verschlußzeiten.

So, genug der Monologe...

was willst Du eigentlich fotografieren mit der Kamera und wie sollen die Aufnahmen später verwendet werden?

Gruß

Beppone


----------



## jetzt_herunterlad (2. September 2003)

Hi Beppone,

vielen Dank für die Super Erklärung.

Ich fotografiere eigentlich "nur" Schnappschüsse. (Städte, Personen, Architektur)
Das ganze immer als Dia. Die werden dann digitalisiert und archiviert.

So richtig empfehlen kannst Du die Contax nicht?
Darf aus Dir ein wenig Infos aus dem Satz:
>>zielt die Kamera durchaus auf Qualitätspuristen, die vorrangig unauffällige, >>unkomplizierte Reise- und Reportagefotografie betreiben
rauskitzleln?
Vielleicht eine komische Frage:
In wie fern unterschieden sich die Bilder einer Contax und einer Spiegelreflexkamera


----------



## Beppone (3. September 2003)

Hi,

die rein technische Bildqualität (bei gleicher Blende und Verschlußzeit) ist zu 100% von Objektiv und Film (Chip) und zu 0% von der Kamera abhängig. 

Das heißt, mit Spitzenobjektiven erhältst Du Spitzenqualität.
Die Objektive zur Contax sind ALLE ausgezeichnet.
Bei Nikon (und Canon etc) gibt es einfache, günstige "Consumer"-objektive UND erstklassige Spitzenoptiken.

Einen Qualtätsvorsprung bei den Contaxobjektiven gibt es allerdings, wie beschrieben, im Weitwinkelbereich. Die 16er, 21er und  28 mm Objektive liefern Ergebnisse, die etwas besser als bei den besten SLR-Objektiven ausfallen.

Nachdem aber nicht jeder nur mit Weitwinkelobjektiven fotografiert, ist für eine Systementscheidung vielleicht auch die Auswahl an weiteren Objektiven von Bedeutung.

Zur Contax G2 gibt es aktuell 7 Objektive, darunter ein Tele und ein Zoom. Es gibt weder Makro, noch besonders lichtstarke Objektive und auch keine längerbrennweitigen Teleoptiken.

Bei Nikon und erst recht bei Canon gibt es für jeden erdenklichen Zweck die passende Optik.

Unabhängig davon entscheidet das "Handling" einer Kamera wesentlich darüber, ob Du die Situation oder Deine Bildidee zufriedenstellend ein Bild umsetzen kannst.

Des weiteren entscheidet die spätere Scanqualität darüber, ob eine bessere Abbildungsleistung des Objektivs zu sehen ist.
Wenn feststeht, daß alle Aufnahmen digitalisiert werden sollen, rate ich übrigens von analogen Kameras generell ab.

Meine Empfehlung für professionelle Ergebnisse und Möglichkeiten liegt ohne Einschränkung bei einer digitalen Spiegelreflex.

Die Canon EOS 1Ds z.B. bringt eine Bildqualität, die in etwa dem Mittelformat 4,5 x 6 entspricht. Die D60 (bzw. 10D und ab Oktober die 300D) belichtet ohne wenn und aber Kleinbildqualität auf den Chip.

Und das ohne Filmkorn, ohne Film- und Entwicklungskosten, ohne Produktionswiederholung durch Ausschuß, ohne Konversionsfilter (Kunstlicht...) ohne zeitraubenden Filmwechsel (400 Aufnahmen bei höchster Auflösung auf eine 1MB CF-Card...) etc.

Ich selbst besitze eine 1Ds und eine D60 seit Januar 2003 - und bereue nur einen Punkt - daß ich erst so spät auf digitale Technik "umgesattelt" habe.

Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her wird die neue 300D ab Oktober alles neu definieren, bei einem Gehäusepreis von ca. 1.000,- EUR gibt's denke ich nichts mehr zu überlegen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## jetzt_herunterlad (3. September 2003)

Wieder ein Danke für die saubere Darstellung!

Du hast recht, eine Digicam wäre eigentlich das richtige für mich.
Ich habe zwar eine kleine ixus, die für familien schnappschüsse ausreichend ist.
Nur für eine gute, wo ich auch objektive wechseln kann, hat mir bis dato das Kleingeld gefehlt. Eine Canon EOS 10D gibts für ca. 1550 Euro. Bis da alles zusammenkommt (Akkus, Speicher, Objektive bin ich locker bei 2500)
Und für die Hälfte bekomme ich ne ordentliche Analoge. Von dem Rest des Geldes kann ich Diafilme kaufen 

Aber der Preis für die Digitale hört sich interessant an.

Bei der Frage Nikon oder Canon oder Minolta wirds wahrscheinlich
auch ein Glaubenskrieg sein, was ich auch hier im Forum gelesen habe.


----------



## Beppone (3. September 2003)

Mit der EOS 300D http://www.canon.de stellt sich wohl keine Glaubensfrage mehr.
Im Set mit einem Einfachzoom kostet das Teil empf. VK 1199,- EUR, Strassenpreis wohl noch 100 EUR weniger.

Einzig Nikon bietet vergleichbares mit der teureren D100. Minoltas Spiegelreflexen haben das Objektiv fest eingebaut. 

So long, hoffe geholfen zu haben

Bep


----------



## Vitalis (3. September 2003)

Mir brennt da ne kleine Frage unter den Fingernägeln: Wie sieht es mit dem Kontrastumfang der Canon DigiSLRs aus? Bei vielen Consumercams sehen die Fotos ekelhaft "hart" aus, weil schwarze und helle Stellen keine Zeichnung mehr zeigen. Können die Kameras 1Ds/10D/300D dem Negativ-Film in diesem Punkt das Wasser reichen?

@Beppone: Minolta hat bisher noch keine Spiegelreflex-Digicams gebaut, wer weiß warum...

Grüße,
Vita


----------



## Beppone (4. September 2003)

Hi Vita,

Zunächst ist das Dia (und nicht das Negativ) das analoge Medium, welches den höchsten Kontrastumfang (ca. 1 : 1.000) wiedergeben kann. Ausschließlich in der Projektion lassen sich derart kontrastreiche Informationen einigermaßen reproduzieren.

Sobald das Bild zu Papier kommt, sieht es ganz anders aus. Fotopapiere können nur einen vergleichsweise geringen Kontrastumfang wiedergeben. 

Digitale MEDIEN sind in der Lage, "unendlichen" Kontrast zu beschreiben. Ein RGB-schwarz von 0/0/0 bedeutet nunmal, daß KEIN Licht da ist, und ein weiß von 3x Maximum heißt: maximales Licht.

Die Aufnahmesensoren digitaler Kameras sind natürlich nicht in der Lage, unendlich großen Kontrast zu erfassen. Bei unterschreiten / überschreiten eines bestimmten Dichtewertes wird der entsprechende Bildpunkt schwarz bzw. weiß.
Wie groß der erfaßbare Dichteumfang der EOS-Cameras tatsächlich ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Herstellerangaben gibt es keine, ich werde es bei Gelegenheit ausmessen.

Für Details in Lichtern und Tiefen sind in der Praxis jedenfalls weitere Merkmale ausschlaggebend: zum einen die "Farbtiefe", also die Anzahl an Helligkeitsabstufungen pro Farbkanal. Bei 36 bit (3x 12 bit) werden 4.096 Stufen pro Kanal differenziert aufgezeichnet, bei 24 bit (3x 8 bit) nur 256 Stufen pro Kanal. In Canons Aufnahmemodus "Raw" werden 42 bit erfaßt und 36 bit aufgezeichnet.
Zum anderen ist von Bedeutung die Belichtung jeder Aufnahme sofort zu überprüfen ku können. Hierzu wird bei Canons SLR's nach der Aufnahme ein Histogramm im Kameradisplay eingeblendet, das sofort Aufschluß darüber gibt, ob Lichter oder Tiefen außerhalb des Erfassungsbereiches lagen. Somit lassen sich bei Bedarf belichtungskorrigierte Aufnahmen "nachschießen" und der Ausschuß minimieren.

Meine (subjektive) Meinung ist, daß sich hohe Motivkontraste mit guter Digitaltechnik inzwischen gleich gut und vor Allem effizienter bewältigen lassen wie auf analogem Weg. 

@Beppone: Minolta hat bisher noch keine Spiegelreflex-Digicams gebaut, wer weiß warum...
>>Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich erinnere an zB die Minolta RD 375... eine "echte" digitale Reflex mit Wechselobjektiven...

Gruß

Beppone


----------

